# Kapa çeneni



## FlyingBird

Kapa=?
Çene=?


----------



## Selcet

Shut your mouth !
Çene : the chin -- part of the face below the mouth
if you close it -- you automatically shut down the speaking process -


----------



## FlyingBird

What kapa means?

Shouldnt be *Kapat*?


----------



## Selcet

Kapamak and kapatmak are used interchangeably-- which i didn't also know until now !!!!
But i feel kapatmak is more used for something physicly like closing a window --- on the other hand kapamak more for abstract things like closing a loan or debit

Hope ,it helped You
Bye
Selim


----------



## Reverence

"Kapa-" is the correct verb, actually. "Kapat-", however, has proved sinister enough to take over and become common over the years, turning "kapa-" into a relic which is seldomly used nowadays.


----------



## Turkiwi

Hi, Could also be that 'kapat ceneni' is hard to say. The 't' may have become elided (is that the word?).


----------



## Nihilus

Technically, "kapa-" would be _to close_ while "kapat-", _to make it close_.


----------

